# Let's go to the desert!



## Smokehound714 (Apr 5, 2014)

Let's get a nice little group hunt going..  If you're in socal, the desert's not too far..  I've got spots that are easily accessed, with parking, and stores nearby.


   I've got a UV light, plenty of water, and I'll be able to ID most anything you find.  

   temps are scheduled to rise, at the end of the week, and will no longer be comfy..  let's try to make this work


----------



## Trailblazr80 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll go if enough people are interested.


----------



## exitium (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh man, I've been wanting to go on a tarantula trek so bad! I was I lived closer to Cali


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have spots that hold the following in *riverside county*, ca:

 Hadrurus arizonensis

 Smeringerus mesaensis

 Smeringerus vachoni

 Multiple paruroctonus sp.

 vaejovis spinigerus

 Aphonopelma reversum

 Aphonopelma joshua

 Aphonopelma mojave (*san bernadino county*)

 In *san diego* county: 

 Hadrurus anzaborrego

 (most other species in the above counties, as well)

  Lots of other neat arachnids can be found in all the above counties, like Olios giganteus, hogna carolinensis, an awesome slate-grey Geolycosa species, schizocosa maxima are more common, phidippus octopunctatus (largest jumping spider in the USA, even larger than regius, body length can sometimes exceed 1"-- aggressively defensive, careful!!)

  It's beginning to get too hot for day trips, we'll be seeing 90's soon..  you wanna be there while everything's still green and hydrated.  While it's true that it gets humid in summer, the ground isnt saturated like it is now by then..  Everything's wide awake.  tarantulas, scorpions, everything.


----------



## Titandan (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I will be in SoCal in May.  Can I go with you all?  I'll pitch in for gas.

Thanks!
-dan


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 9, 2014)

Personally, i dont care how many people go.  I just dont wanna have to take a 5 hour bus ride there, stay overnight til 5am, then a 5 hour bus ride back to tustin st, then another 40 minutes on the bus, then a 20 minute walk home.  Totally bogus.  I dont get why this is being so difficult to achieve. I'll pitch in a benjamin if i have to.  

  (Lol, then all of a sudden replies, yeah that was a joke, get serious ahahaha)


----------



## Trailblazr80 (Apr 10, 2014)

It's supposed to cool down in the next few weeks- so the weather reports claim.


----------



## kellakk (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm always in. Sometime in May sounds perfect.


----------



## widowkeeper (Apr 12, 2014)

I will be in that area in June /July any suggestions on stops ?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 18, 2014)

widowkeeper said:


> I will be in that area in June /July any suggestions on stops ?


I can pretty much tell if a spot is worth checking out just by looking at it in google maps.  The good part about socal's deserts is washes are abundant, and good habitat exists pretty much everywhere, provided it hasnt been disturbed too much.  Pretty much anywhere could yield good results- bases of hillsides, cliffs, etc.

  I'll be mainly targeting spiders, both araneomorphs and mygalomorphs.  There's a neat species of geolycosa that frequents the deserts, with an awesome uniform slate-grey color.  As far as I know, dunes are protected, and collection is off-limits.  I have no idea where to find dunes where we can legally collect.  perhaps Josh_R can chime in?  

  There's no telling what we'll find!


----------



## Trailblazr80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> I can pretty much tell if a spot is worth checking out just by looking at it in google maps.  The good part about socal's deserts is washes are abundant, and good habitat exists pretty much everywhere, provided it hasnt been disturbed too much.  Pretty much anywhere could yield good results- bases of hillsides, cliffs, etc.
> 
> I'll be mainly targeting spiders, both araneomorphs and mygalomorphs.  There's a neat species of geolycosa that frequents the deserts, with an awesome uniform slate-grey color.  As far as I know, dunes are protected, and collection is off-limits.  I have no idea where to find dunes where we can legally collect.  perhaps Josh_R can chime in?
> 
> There's no telling what we'll find!



Dunes are protected? I know people who collect around Algodones Dunes in Imperial Valley, but that's all I know. I don't know exactly what they've collected there and I've never actually been there. I've just heard them talking about it.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 18, 2014)

The algodones dunes are owned by the bureau of land management.

 You definitely don't wanna be caught collecting anything from that area.

  The blm has a reward for anyone caught collecting anything from blm-managed areas.


----------



## kellakk (Apr 19, 2014)

I beg to differ. http://www.theskepticalmoth.com/collecting-permits/ According to this entomologist, BLM lands are ok for collecting.  And if it were not and we got caught, I doubt we'd get much more than a warning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 19, 2014)

kellakk said:


> I beg to differ. http://www.theskepticalmoth.com/collecting-permits/ According to this entomologist, BLM lands are ok for collecting.  And if it were not and we got caught, I doubt we'd get much more than a warning.


Hm.. i guess i misread the fossil falls page..  i guess that was only for archaeological sites, then.  I remembered reading that there was a 500 dollar reward for people caught removing objects, but i guess that only pertains to the native american artifacts at fossil falls....  

  Im confused, (link wont load) do we need to obtain a permit, or is it just fine to go there?


  To be honest, im not to interested in the dunes, anyway, though..  I was hoping to hit up some areas around the boundaries of joshuatree, and some other areas nearby.  We can find dwarf aphonopelma, hadrurus, smeringerus (both vachoni and mesaensis!), and many of the species i had listed above.  I'm really hoping to get a male and female A. joshua. 

  While the dunes are definitely awesome, and some amazing animals DO live there, the diversity is quite low, a few rare paruroctonus sp, perhaps an aptostichus species, if we're lucky, and of course, smeringerus.. and a bunch of tenebrionids, but it's limited to animals adapted to dunes..  So we wont see hadrurus, or aphonopelma, or many other species I'm targeting, like phidippus, which kinda bums me out..  I'd really like some hadrurus species, personally!  I mean, if you guys REALLY wanna hit that place up, i have no beef, because smeringerus and paruroctonus xanthus both interest me.

  I am pretty interested in sand-treaders, though. Very interesting camel crickets!


----------



## Trailblazr80 (Apr 19, 2014)

I saw the same site kellakk did, but any location is fine. I'd just be tagging along with the experts . I'd also like to catch some Phidippus.


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 19, 2014)

We're actually headed up to the high desert as we speak (sorry for not inviting anyone along-we're visiting family so). Hoping to find some little cuties while we're up there. :3


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 19, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> We're actually headed up to the high desert as we speak (sorry for not inviting anyone along-we're visiting family so). Hoping to find some little cuties while we're up there. :3


PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES.  look for dwarves!!


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 19, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES.  look for dwarves!!


We are. But so far not even any wolfies, just lots and lots of blue death feigning beetles. XD;;


----------



## Trailblazr80 (Apr 20, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> We are. But so far not even any wolfies, just lots and lots of blue death feigning beetles. XD;;


What area were you in specifically, if you don't mind? I'd like to know a good spot for blue death beetles for the future.


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 20, 2014)

trailblazr80 said:


> What area were you in specifically, if you don't mind? I'd like to know a good spot for blue death beetles for the future.


In Apple Valley near the rocks. Tons of those beetles and we've seen tarantula hawks but so far no Ts. :/


----------



## Le Wasp (Apr 21, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> In Apple Valley near the rocks. Tons of those beetles and we've seen tarantula hawks but so far no Ts. :/


I might be too late, but if you're looking for a nice swim after a hike in Apple Valley, you should check out the Deep Creek hot springs.  That was one of my favorite spots in the area.

Hearing about all the fun collecting trips makes me wish I hadn't moved north!  I used to live in Riverside county -- definitely lots of good tarantula/bug/herp hunting spots around there.


----------



## Trailblazr80 (Apr 21, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> In Apple Valley near the rocks. Tons of those beetles and we've seen tarantula hawks but so far no Ts. :/


Thanks! I'm not too familiar with the area, but I will definitely look into it. I'm guessing it's a rock climbing area so I just might make a day trip and do a little of both! Good luck with your tarantula search.

---------- Post added 04-21-2014 at 11:20 AM ----------




Le Wasp said:


> I might be too late, but if you're looking for a nice swim after a hike in Apple Valley, you should check out the Deep Creek hot springs.  That was one of my favorite spots in the area.
> 
> Hearing about all the fun collecting trips makes me wish I hadn't moved north!  I used to live in Riverside county -- definitely lots of good tarantula/bug/herp hunting spots around there.


Sounds like fun! I have heard of Deep Creek hot springs, but never been. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 26, 2014)

Okay, so after some thinking, I'm highly interested in the algodones dunes..  it's a massive area, so there's plenty of habitat.  

   What do you guys think?  If i can remember correctly, you're allowed to park on coachella canal rd, which is right next to the dunes.

  (We want the vegetated regions, not the bare regions)


----------



## Trailblazr80 (Apr 26, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Okay, so after some thinking, I'm highly interested in the algodones dunes..  it's a massive area, so there's plenty of habitat.
> 
> What do you guys think?  If i can remember correctly, you're allowed to park on coachella canal rd, which is right next to the dunes.
> 
> (We want the vegetated regions, not the bare regions)


Sounds good.


----------



## The Snark (Apr 27, 2014)

BLM. Snerk snerk.

Forest Rape Inc.: A regulation? Oh ****!
BLM: Yes, sir! Where? How much do you want? Rubber stamp a few logging permits? Look the other way while you fill in a few spawning creeks? Want some wetlands to trash and pollute? We're always happy to oblige your every whim!


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Apr 30, 2014)

I want to come! I need to learn some good spots and I think it would be fun to get to know the community


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 30, 2014)

Vinegaroonie said:


> I want to come! I need to learn some good spots and I think it would be fun to get to know the community


Bring your parents!  This could be fun, as camping is permitted at the dunes..  plus if youve got the money, you can rent a dune buggie and have loads of fun!


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Apr 30, 2014)

My homeschool teacher will actually probably bring me, as my parents are ALWAYS busy  Sounds like a lot of fun, can't wait!


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 30, 2014)

When are you thinking of going Smokehound? Dunes sound interesting.


----------



## ecooper (May 1, 2014)

So envious...


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 1, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> When are you thinking of going Smokehound? Dunes sound interesting.


Well, whenever everyone else wants to.  I havent got any PMs about it or anything.


----------



## Trailblazr80 (May 2, 2014)

I almost went last weekend, but there was rain and very high winds. It's May now, and it's probably better to go soon because it is already starting to warm up over there. I say anytime between now and the next couple of weeks. After that, monthly forecasts show it in the 100's +.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 2, 2014)

trailblazr80 said:


> I almost went last weekend, but there was rain and very high winds. It's May now, and it's probably better to go soon because it is already starting to warm up over there. I say anytime between now and the next couple of weeks. After that, monthly forecasts show it in the 100's +.


It has been extremely hot in palm desert and southward for 3 months already. By now the vegetation from the recent rains has all wilted and the bloom is over with, which is why i was trying to get everyone to go earlier.  Everything has been wide awake and active for quite some time already.  Which i already said quite a while ago 

  ...are you all simply just procrastinating or shy?  Dont worry.  I'm the king of weirdoes, heck, i'll put the weirdness on full-blast so you feel normal, and I'll even spit when I talk!


  srsly though, LETS GO.. AGGGHHHHHRRGHH


----------



## Vinegaroonie (May 2, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> It has been extremely hot in palm desert and southward for 3 months already. By now the vegetation from the recent rains has all wilted and the bloom is over with, which is why i was trying to get everyone to go earlier.  Everything has been wide awake and active for quite some time already.  Which i already said quite a while ago
> 
> ...are you all simply just procrastinating or shy?  Dont worry.  I'm the king of weirdoes, heck, i'll put the weirdness on full-blast so you feel normal, and I'll even spit when I talk!
> 
> ...


Im with him, let's just go! It sounds so great, I'm itching to go hunting. Heck, I could go right this minute XD


----------



## The Snark (May 3, 2014)

Okay. I'm an antique. I remember when Apple Valley was a run down tourist trap all about Roy Rogers without another building in sight in any direction.


----------



## kellakk (May 3, 2014)

Let's go next weekend!


----------



## Beary Strange (May 3, 2014)

The Snark said:


> Okay. I'm an antique. I remember when Apple Valley was a run down tourist trap all about Roy Rogers without another building in sight in any direction.


It hasn't improved much trust me.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 3, 2014)

kellakk said:


> Let's go next weekend!


Cool, it'll be a long drive though, just a heads-up. maps estimated a 2-3 hour trip.

 They say short term visitation is free, or something to that effect, i wasnt able to get more information because it's almost 3 am..  I did see "entering fee area" signs, so i guess the permit itself is still required, i have no idea.


  You can purchase a cheap UV rayovac flashlight for ten bucks from walmart. I have one. (be advised you cannot capture the glow of scorpions with cameras with these UV lights.)They work though! -we should see plenty of sand-treaders which glow a faint blue under UV, they are quite abundant, so they can be unnerving sometimes, lol.

   You can also find multi-packs of TechLite lumen master flashlights, which are very powerful LED flashlights.  You can illuminate an entire hillside with these.  Im not sure if they're sold separately.


  It would probably be best to go from the evening to night, not sure if we'll need a permit, but it should be crawling with paruroctonus and smeringerus at the very least, Wolf spiders will be out.  I know nothing of the diversity, really, just a few key animals..  The BEST hunting will be late at night, at LEAST by midnight.  As it progresses later, more animals will venture out.  For the best time, we Must go at night.   It would be sweet if camping a single night was considered short-term!


You will need or want the following:

*GAS MONEY* Since this is a long drive (three hours), 206s mile from my home, i have no idea how much it'll cost.  I can likely get around 40-50 bucks or so to pitch in.  If we can all pitch in this amount, it should be enough, correct? (also taking into account camping fees if a permit is required for overnight stays)  I tried to save for a while, but it ended up being too long.

*Flash-Lights* (good ones!, bringing an older flashlight with a weaker light is useful for detecting wolf spiders, as the weaker light will still pick up their eyeshine, rendering them more visible.)

*Goggles*: (in case of high winds and blowing sand)

 A *scarf* will help, as well.  I'll be bringing one, it would be wise for you as well.

 A *WATER/Canteen* (I'll also be supplying water, but im only one person so try to at least bring a few bottles of your own!) 

*Benedryl/antihistamine tablets* (in case of stings or bites, will greatly reduce the pain and swelling- taking antihistamines before the symptoms get worse will help!)

*Snake boots!* (im without them, but i can spot sidewinders, so I'm all good.) -would be a good insurance item to bring! Bringing a long stick with you to probe areas you're unsure of would be VERY wise.  That way you can trigger a strike before you'd normally step too close.  A tip to spot any buried snake at night is to shine your flashlight parallel to the ground (this is why i stress the GOOD flashlight!, the TechLite lumen masters are very strong, useful and bright, and they're small!) -this will cast a shadow from the eyes and nose of the snake, which has horns. If you see a cast shadow of anything, avoiding it can greatly reduce the risk of snakebite. As they are generally nocturnal, they will be active, thus detectable in most cases.  Many snakes will shelter amongst plants, as the roots provide stability, as will other animals.

  A small *shovel/spade* for digging up specimens that wont leave their burrows

*Containers!!* I am now low on containers.  I have a few, but many are either occupied, or gone by now.  Mini poly-pro containers and lids are easy to find, as are larger sizes.  They're stackable, too, just make sure your containers are excellently padded, so they restrict movement, which will greatly protect your specimens.  Dont wanna catch a neat spider, only to have it's legs break from rattling around (remember, these are dune species, and basically all of them lack the ability to scale anything smooth!)

*first aid kit of some sort* disinfectants in case of bites or stings, like iodine etc would be greatly useful. I dont have one!


  Im only able to provide for gas and ill be offering water in case any of you are ill-prepared, there are stores nearby .  I have no shelter, but could probably get a cheapo tent tomorrow, or so. I dunno if you guys are up for a night trip, but that would be ideal, as it is HOT there! next saturday, the high is forecast to be around 101 f, while the low should be around 70, comfy nightime temps! 

  So let me see what's up.. please PM me about this if you want to go next weekend.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 5, 2014)

Okay, BelleFury is out.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 5, 2014)

Okay this isnt happening then.  If anyone else plans on *SERIOUSLY* visiting the algodones dunes, shoot me a PM.

  Maybe I'll just go to palm desert myself, or something :\


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 10, 2014)

Well, since everyone backed out, we (trailblazr80 and I) decided to check out desert hot springs.

  Unfortunately, we didn't find much.  I had initially assumed the region I targeted would be good, but ended up being a dump site, and little wildlife was active.  We did come across an exceptionally large Baja california lyre snake,  and I flipped a large stone, finding a beautiful syspira, but other than that, not much else, other than the occasional cryptoglossa death-feigning beetle.

 We did have a minor altercation with some homo sapiens retardensis, who were unreasonably territorial, but other than that it was uneventful.

  Maybe next time we'll succeed in getting this to work.


  I was expecting some aphonopelma joshua, but they weren't seen.

  Nothing but abandoned a.iodius burrows and the occasional empty hadrurus burrow..








 Syspira is within the miturgidae family, and is closely related to the yellow and long-legged sac spiders.  Very attractive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunset (May 18, 2014)

Dunes are not protected


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 18, 2014)

Sunset said:


> Dunes are not protected


yeah we went over that way earlier.  I wanted to check out algodones, but everyone backed out, and i didnt have the money for a 300+ mile trip haha.


----------



## khil (May 21, 2014)

I'm coming down to LA this weekend (from norcal) maybe we could do a group thing? I'm not familiar with the place so forgive me if I'm a bit hesitant before meeting new people, maybe we could work out a meet in a public place first? I'm dying to catch a scorpion while I'm down here. Ideally not too far from the Glendale area.


----------

